# Show me your frag tank!



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Im moving house so im downgrading to a 20 gallon long display tank, but I want to setup a 10 gallon frag tank also. Here's my plan for the frag tank so far:

*10 Gallon Tank* - back sprayed black
*150w Halide* 20,000k Phoenix Lamp (will upgrade to an AI Nano later)
*AC50 Filter* HOB 
*Black Eggcrate* base/tiers/shelves ??? 
*ATO *- unsure/might not have one
*Koralia 1 *

As im downgrading I will be fragging most of my corals one by one to start up my new display tank. All the other frags and mother colonies will be going into the 10 gallon frag tank as room allows. I will post the frags later once the tank is setup.

*SHOW ME YOUR FRAG TANKS!* Maybe we can trade once mine is up and running!? =)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

make like this one LOL

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21535&page=13

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah dude, you seriously need to check out Explor3r's tanks, if you haven't already. It will make you cry like a little girl for your Daddy, lolz 

You will also leave there inspired to do great things...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Explor3r's tanks are ridiculous. Funnily enough, im actually setting up my new tank just for frags from his tanks. Its going to be fragtastic!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Everytime I go over his house it's like the frag tanks multiply somehow.

Why MH? Why not try LED's? From what I've seen in my tank and others they are awesome and cheap to run.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I have 2 halide lamps on my current 40 gallon. So im going to use 1 on the 10 gallon frag tank, sell the other and get a sol for my new 20 gallon long display tank. 
I might get an AI Nano for the frag tank later on.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol guys thank you for the flowers, sometimes I look back and is been a long way starting with a 20 long frag tank being that one tank the most enjoyable since it went tru many tranformations and learning experiences. Just a few seconds ago I was reading this tread and then I look for first time all this set up with the view of a second person not the owner and I realized wow!!!! Thats a lot of water in my basement lol, anyway guys what I want to say with my broken english and lost sentences is that I love and enjoy this hobby to the most and would be nice if we all could have a small,big or any size frag tank even inside your tank or sump to grow and have the experince of fragging in a proper way corals and at the end be able to share them in many ways..(trade/sell/give away,etc).
I have to say all this been possible only because my wife`s unconditional support
I love her but the cave still mine..lol...Wife first...fishy second
`Let the water flow`


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

duckhams said:


> Im moving house so im downgrading to a 20 gallon long display tank, but I want to setup a 10 gallon frag tank also. Here's my plan for the frag tank so far:
> 
> *10 Gallon Tank* - back sprayed black
> *150w Halide* 20,000k Phoenix Lamp (will upgrade to an AI Nano later)
> ...


Would you consider running 2 AC 50 would help with flow and filtration as you can add different media or even use it as a refugium with some small pieces of rock and cheato.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

OOooo good idea. I like that. AI SOL arrives monday for the display tank, leaving me a 150w halide free for the frags. I have a couple of AC50's already. (evil grin). My masterful plan is coming together just as I had foreseen!


----------

